# Cost efficient way to test new loads on new cartridge?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am picking up a 270wsm Abolt on Saturday. I have essentially every 308 bullet that there is, that is considered premium hunting. So, now to get some 277 bullets, I hope to not have to invest $200-$300 again. Isn't there a site somewhere that lets you buy ten bullets? I've seen Scheels sample packs, but variety is very limited. Or, does anyone have some 277 to trade? I have 6mm, 224, 7mm/284 and 308. 
any preferred recipes for this cartridge?


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

In Premium Bullets I have some 150 Nosler Partitions maybe some others I will PM you and let you know and we can work out a trade. Sounds like a good way to try some different slugs.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think a pack of 12-15 pills could help you see if they have potential in your rifle- I'm the same way, I don't really love buying a whole box only to find out my rifle doesn't like them. My 270 WSM does well with 130 SSTs, 130 TTSX, and 140 Accubonds. All loaded with RL-22. The accubonds were definitely the easiest in terms of load development. 

What .224 bullets are you thinking of trading? I'll get out my load data in a bit to share a recipe or two with you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> I think a pack of 12-15 pills could help you see if they have potential in your rifle- I'm the same way, I don't really love buying a whole box only to find out my rifle doesn't like them. My 270 WSM does well with 130 SSTs, 130 TTSX, and 140 Accubonds. All loaded with RL-22. The accubonds were definitely the easiest in terms of load development.
> 
> What .224 bullets are you thinking of trading? I'll get out my load data in a bit to share a recipe or two with you.


in the 224 I have partitions, ttsx, Zmax (lots) in 48??, zmax in 55 and??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't mind bullets so much since you can always use them for practice or find someone that likes them. But powder that is a different animal. I wished that you could purchase it in 1/2 or even 1/4 lb cans for testing.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have seen some small packages of different weight bullets at Smith and Edwards. I think they were all Barnes bullets, but they were not in a factory package. I don't know if the guys at Smith and Eddy's did that or if the bullet company did that.

I would like to see a sticky or something on here where guys can buy/trade/sell bullets and powders so that a guy could try a few different things without buying a whole pound of powder, or box of bullets only to find out they don't work for you.

Just an idea.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.bulletproofsamples.com/

I think the small packages at Scheel's and such are these guys. Looks they have 11 offerings in .277.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MKP said:


> http://www.bulletproofsamples.com/
> 
> I think the small packages at Scheel's and such are these guys. Looks they have 11 offerings in .277.


It looks like you have to go to an online retailer, like Sinclair or did I miss something?? This is the site I was thinking of.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> It looks like you have to go to an online retailer, like Sinclair or did I miss something?? This is the site I was thinking of.


I think you're right, doesn't look like they do direct sales. I just knew the name from the packs I bought once or twice from Scheel's. It helped me figure out that my 270 Win loves 140gn Accubonds.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> I don't mind bullets so much since you can always use them for practice or find someone that likes them. But powder that is a different animal. I wished that you could purchase it in 1/2 or even 1/4 lb cans for testing.


Fo sho! I try to buy the powders that are widely usable in numerous cartridges like Varget, 4350, 4895 and RL 15/RL 19, but it sure does add up.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My family shoots the 270 win and wsm variety almost exclusevly. IMO you can not go wrong with either the 150 gr. Partition or the 140 gr. Accubond. I like the heavy for caliber bullets but Im loaded for everything from elk on down. Good luck, should be a great shooter!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I picked her up today and she looks good! I ordered some Accubond Long Range 150 grains and should have those by the weekend hopefully. I did get looking at my inventory and I see that I do have a lot of stuff that I don't need. Maybe I will post them up in the trading post and see if there is any interest.


----------



## Oscant (Mar 23, 2014)

*.277 sample pacjs*



Huge29 said:


> I am picking up a 270wsm Abolt on Saturday. I have essentially every 308 bullet that there is, that is considered premium hunting. So, now to get some 277 bullets, I hope to not have to invest $200-$300 again. Isn't there a site somewhere that lets you buy ten bullets? I've seen Scheels sample packs, but variety is very limited. Or, does anyone have some 277 to trade? I have 6mm, 224, 7mm/284 and 308.
> any preferred recipes for this cartridge?


Check Brownells for .277 Berger 10 bullet sample packs 130gr & 140gr ($10.00).
http://www.brownells.com/reloading/...270zz1zz6xzzx8 mm (xzzx277)&avs|Quantity_1=12
Take care


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oscant said:


> Check Brownells for .277 Berger 10 bullet sample packs 130gr & 140gr ($10.00).
> http://www.brownells.com/reloading/...270zz1zz6xzzx8 mm (xzzx277)&avs|Quantity_1=12
> Take care


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the info!


----------

